# base karat of electronics



## jrmycooke (Jan 18, 2012)

I have searched and tried a variety of wording and was surprised that I didn't see what I was looking for.
Can anyone point me in the right direction to finding out what an average base karat is for fingers, pins, etc? 
I'm aware that there is an industry standard for plating and flash but do not know if the industry has a base karat standard they use. I know I could just test some foils but I'm not at my shop right now and was considering the idea that it may be more economic and less time consuming to bring to market a karated bar assuming the standard isn't 6 or 8 k.


----------



## jrmycooke (Jan 18, 2012)

Found it. I knew it had to be here. Thanks guys.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 18, 2012)

Just to confirm that you found correct information. Plating is usually done with 24 karat gold.


----------



## jrmycooke (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank-you 1011


----------



## jrmycooke (Jan 19, 2012)

Patnor.....being relatively new, I have to ask.
After my recovery process and I have nice clean foils, why the extra step to bring those foils into solution and precipitate out? Everything that you guys have tought me was to recover the PM's from base metals and then further refine them. Perhaps I have missed something or formed my own way un intentionally. 
For whatever reason, I had always assumed that plating was a lesser karat gold, I don't know why, but for some reason that was always in my head. So after I remove my bases, I am left with a 23-24k foil??
Is that 1% really that important when it come to bringing your material to market?


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 19, 2012)

jrmycooke said:


> Patnor.....being relatively new, I have to ask.
> After my recovery process and I have nice clean foils, why the extra step to bring those foils into solution and precipitate out? Everything that you guys have tought me was to recover the PM's from base metals and then further refine them. Perhaps I have missed something or formed my own way un intentionally.
> For whatever reason, I had always assumed that plating was a lesser karat gold, I don't know why, but for some reason that was always in my head. So after I remove my bases, I am left with a 23-24k foil??
> Is that 1% really that important when it come to bringing your material to market?



It is very easy to go to that final step for higher purity. Why not do that? If you have gold with a pipe in it that proves the purity, so you and the buyer should have no doubt what you have. If you are just recovering gold and selling it as is without getting it as pure as you can, it leaves more possibilities open for a buyer to give you a lower payout.

Jim


----------



## jrmycooke (Jan 19, 2012)

Thankyou Doc for your input. Ive been weighing the options of ,next step to " as is". I suppose your right. I've been reluctant to post my first picture of my bar, so ill send it to you privately. Not because I'm un open to criticism, but because I dont want to have to go into my gun locker ; )
Let me know what you think.


----------



## jrmycooke (Jan 19, 2012)

Well there goes that idea...


----------



## jrmycooke (Jan 19, 2012)

My first time with Borax....


----------



## jrmycooke (Jan 19, 2012)

Gun locker open ... Click click


----------



## jimmydolittle (Jan 19, 2012)

Man, you could anchor your boat with that piece! :lol: :lol:


----------



## nickvc (Jan 20, 2012)

jrmycooke said:


> Patnor.....being relatively new, I have to ask.
> After my recovery process and I have nice clean foils, why the extra step to bring those foils into solution and precipitate out? Everything that you guys have tought me was to recover the PM's from base metals and then further refine them. Perhaps I have missed something or formed my own way un intentionally.
> For whatever reason, I had always assumed that plating was a lesser karat gold, I don't know why, but for some reason that was always in my head. So after I remove my bases, I am left with a 23-24k foil??
> Is that 1% really that important when it come to bringing your material to market?




That's a good question but the comment at the end shows one good reason, the difference between 23 and 24 karat is a lot more than 1%. The one reason many of our US members refine to high quality is that quick cheap assays aren't available so by having 999 gold takes a lot of the grey area out of the equation come the time you wish to sell your gold. 
Your bar looks like one heavy piece of gold and with that quantity it would pay to have an assay done if you don't intend to refine it further and are going to sell it so at least you know what exactly you have. The lads I use here in the UK are quick and cheap and one or two members have used them, cost for gold assay around $15 -$20. Let me know if you want their details.


----------



## kuma (Jan 20, 2012)

:shock: ........  
Very nice work chief! 
I'm slowly backing away from the bar , ... 8) 
All the best with it and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## Geo (Jan 20, 2012)

jrmycooke said:


> Patnor.....being relatively new, I have to ask.
> After my recovery process and I have nice clean foils, why the extra step to bring those foils into solution and precipitate out? Everything that you guys have tought me was to recover the PM's from base metals and then further refine them. Perhaps I have missed something or formed my own way un intentionally.
> For whatever reason, I had always assumed that plating was a lesser karat gold, I don't know why, but for some reason that was always in my head. So after I remove my bases, I am left with a 23-24k foil??
> Is that 1% really that important when it come to bringing your material to market?




to answer this there needs to be a question ask of you. how pure do you want your gold? if 23K is good for you then why go any farther. gold foils recovered will be contaminated, the gold itself is pure but its the trace amounts of base metal and metal salts. also foils are notorious for collecting trash from the air,dust,hair,metal,skin, all sorts of things.remember, foil weight will never equal melted weight, ask Harold about this. he has a story to tell about the subject.


----------



## jrmycooke (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you all. I guess this is a perfect example of deviating from my plan, all of those foils gathering gave me gold fever. Suppose ill go back to the hood, cornflake and dissolve. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## jrmycooke (Jan 21, 2012)

Harold, would you mind elaborating on you foil weight story?


----------



## Geo (Jan 21, 2012)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=12476&p=124963&hilit=+foils#p124963 
here you go.


----------



## jrmycooke (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks Geo. Boy, that's an awkward situation.


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 23, 2012)

jrmycooke said:


> Thanks Geo. Boy, that's an awkward situation.


It's particularly troubling when one considers that I took pride in treating customers fairly. 

Harold


----------



## joem (Jan 29, 2012)

Jimmy with that bar,
what karat did you finally end up with?


----------

